# wpa_supplicant: space in ssid

## danomac

I generally have no issues with wpa_supplicant. However, I noticed one problem.

If there's a space in the ssid wpa_supplicant fails to associate. Escaping it bash-style (ie. "holy\ crap") doesn't work. Does anyone know a solution for this?

----------

## jkomar

Try putting single quotes around the double-quoted SSID. ie. '"holy crap"'

Jason

----------

## d2_racing

I had that bug once, now I don't use any special characters or spaces in the SSID.

----------

## danomac

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I had that bug once, now I don't use any special characters or spaces in the SSID.

 

Yes, but I don't have control of the access points in question. I won't be near one now for a while, but I'll try enclosing it in single quotes. Thanks for the tips! I always forget about this problem that I never bothered solving until I try to connect to one.

----------

